# What wood protection do you use in/on horse barn??



## seraffa (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, I am sorry but I can't ask that question otherwise. Please help me. I just finished my home made stable made from wood and I don't know what use on or in. I am not sure if I could use some chemistry like lacquer if it would be ok. I am terrified becouse what if my horse start to chew it. Please I would be glad for any answer if you have some experience with that


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

What type of wood did you use? Around here we use pressure treated wood for anything with ground contact and just leave everything else natural pine.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I just used Thompson's water seal on my stalls. I used the tinted one in natural cedar and they look great.

I'm going to use the clear stain on my rafters and support posts in the run in and then I'm thinking a deck paint for the exterior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I also use pressure treated lumber because well... it is a barn and fencing.
It _is_ going to be in the outdoors and under all kinds of weather elements.

I _don't_ paint, lacquer, seal or anything else.
As my barn has aged it has the most beautiful natural silver graying color to the wood {some kind of harder pine by the way}

Did you use outdoor grade or pressure-treated lumber or something else???
That could make a HUGE difference in what you must do...


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I just used oil stain for houses on mine. Regular paint peels and needs to be wire brushed before repainting and it's a pain in the butt. Inside I use old fashioned white wash. Really brightens it up in there. The difference is tremendous.

My horses have hay or grass 24/7 so they are unlikely to chew. It's also a big run in. Again makes it less likely to be used as a toy.


----------

